# 1966 under dash insulation



## DAVEDAVE (Nov 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the location of the yellow underdash insulation? 2 pieces
and does the black side get glued to the underside of the dash?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That stuff is LAME. I just had the dash out of my '67 for some repair work, and those two pieces are nothing like the original insulation. I ended up using foam rubber that I cut to fit. You'd need about 6 of those pieces to replace the original insulation. I don't know what they were thinking!!!


----------

